# Egel oder Wurm? Schädlich für Hunde?



## sabine42 (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

mein kleiner Miniteich im Fass "funktioniert" prima. Ich habe einige __ Schnecken drin und heute fand ich diese Tiere. Sie klebten an meinen Schnecken und waren an den Wänden des Fasses.
Habe mal im Netz gesucht, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, sind es __ Würmer oder __ Egel?







Nun meine Frage: Meine Haustiere trinken aus dem Fass - sollten sie das nun besser nicht tun, damit sie keine von diesen Tieren aufnehmen und wenn, ist das schädlich??

Gruß Sabine


----------



## Matthais31 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Egel oder Wurm? Schädlich für Hunde?*

Hallo
Ich würde auf __ Blutegel tippen


----------



## pema (10. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Egel oder Wurm? Schädlich für Hunde?*

Hallo Sabine,
es sind Egel. Ich glaube Rollegel. Aber solange dein Hund nicht 10 davon an der __ Nase kleben hat, wird es wohl nicht schädlich sein.
Ich habe die auch im Teich und meinem Hund haben sie bisher noch nicht geschadet...es trinkt auch am liebsten aus dem Teich.
petra


----------



## Limnos (10. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Egel oder Wurm? Schädlich für Hunde?*

Hi Sabine

Es gibt bei uns nur wenige Egelarten, die Blut von Warmblütlern saugen. Dazu gehören der Medizinische __ Blutegel (sehr selten) und der Entenegel (auch nicht so häufig). In Teichen sind außer Schneckenegel fast immer nur Rollegel (harmlos). Der auf dem Bild ist noch zu klein um ihn ohne starke Lupe identifizieren zu können.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Bebel (10. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Egel oder Wurm? Schädlich für Hunde?*

Hallo Sabine

__ Blutegel sind eher sehr selten anzutreffen. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass du Dir Sorgen machen mußt, wenn die Haustiere aus dem Fass trinken - selbst wenn es Blutegel sind und selbst dann wenn mal einer zugebissen hat.

LG Bebel


----------



## sabine42 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Egel oder Wurm? Schädlich für Hunde?*

Hi, 

danke für Antworten. Ich glaube es sind eher "Planarien", Werde gelegentlich noch mal ein besseres Foto machen. Sie kleben vor allem auf den Schneckenhäusern.
Am Fassrand sind auch einige so ganz dünne Würmchen zu sehen.

Gruß Sabine


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Egel oder Wurm? Schädlich für Hunde?*

Hi Matthias

__ Blutegel (Hirudo medicinalis) sind schon wegen ihrer "bunten" Färbung (dunkler Rücken, gelbliche Bauchseite mit Flecken,- die ungarische Unterart ist am Bauch ungefleckt und den 4 rotbraunen Steifen auf der Rücken-, bzw Körperseiten) und der Größe von 12-15cm eigentlich nicht mit anderen heimischen Egeln verwechselbar. Dazu kommt halt auch noch das der Blutegel in Westeuropa so gut wie ausgestorben ist (einmal weil sie früher zu Millionen für den "Aderlaß" gesammelt wurden und auch weil sie sehr empfindlich auf Wasserverschmutzung reagieren

@Sabine: die ganz dünnen Würmchen könnten Nematoden sein (Fadenwürmer)

MfG Frank


----------

